# Honey Prices in your part?



## mleck (Sep 10, 2010)

What are you charging for Honey for the following lay out? 

1 Gallon Bulk

32oz Queenline 

16 oz Bear

12 oz Bear

2 oz Bear {which seems to be a big hit with passing by kids}


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

1 lb muth jars....$12.00
1 lb plastic.........$8.00
12 oz plastic squeeze....$6.00
8 oz plastic squeeze......$4.00
5 oz hex.......$4.50
2 oz bears.....$2.00
needless to say I am still too low by the way it sells so quickly when I set up at roadside. I had a few fellow beeks at our state meeting tell me that $10 /lb was still cheap from the way I sell out when I set up roadside I would have to agree.


----------



## LampBurner (May 4, 2011)

Here in the Nashville area mleck, I have been selling usually 1 lb jars for $10.00 mostly to people at work if they provide their own jar. If I provide the jar I have to add the figured cost of jar and label on that. If I sell a smaller quantity jar, for the net of the honey itself, I just sell it for 64 cents per ounce which is what it comes out to be per pound if I'm not mistaking. It does however typically go up higher per oz the smaller quantity they buy. I just haven't bothered increasing it per oz when less than a pound as of yet. I should add the fact that I am only small producing anyway. I've only sold about 4 jars this year. I still have about a gallon and half in surplus to sell, eat, make mead or feed back to the bees (if need be).
What is it going for in your area mleck??


----------



## mleck (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the information to all. 

I am going to be close to Sharpbees I think but really unsure. This will be the first year we have marketed honey as the kids and family was eating it faster than we could bottle it but we increased to thirty hives this spring so we are going to have several gallons to sell. The information I am gathering here is how I will try and price things but i am well aware Geographic changes prices so I will xheck locally as well. 

Thanks again for all the info. keep it coming


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

1 Gallon Bulk - Don't sell them.

32oz Queenline - 2lb jars $6.75 each

16 oz Bear- Don't sell one pound bears

12 oz Bear - $2.75 each

2 oz Bear - don't sell them. way too small.

What do you sell all of those for?


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

sqkcrk, why u sell so cheap? U should be getting almost triple your price on the 32oz and double on the 12oz.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Same as Sharpbees


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

glass quart (2.75lb) $15
2lb bear $11
1lb plastic $6
12oz bear $5
8oz $3.5

price ranges from $5.45 as a quart to 7$ per lb for the 8z


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

casinoken said:


> sqkcrk, why u sell so cheap? U should be getting almost triple your price on the 32oz and double on the 12oz.


Volume. I sell wholesale directly to stores. Come to the house and buy one jar or a case and the prices are more like what the stores charge. Five lb jars $20.00 each.

W/ the scarcity of honey, and since I haven't had an increase in two years, my prices are going up.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

I would say $6 a pound is the average around here
I would like it to be 8


----------



## mleck (Sep 10, 2010)

Anymore prices from BK in the midwest? I know in Missouri there are BK everywhere but in Kansas there are very few.


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

1 pound plastic $6, 8 oz bear $4, quart $15

Competing against some old timers who will not raise their prices. They still think $3 a pound is a good price.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

The less you produce the more you can get for it because you are not depending on it for income or keeping a business profitable. I am sure there is a standard for the industry for both wholesale and retail. As a business it is just as important to have contracts even if it is just a hand shake from your customers as it is to have a good price. A road side stand can be iffy. If you got 8 bucks a pound this year you won't know if you can get 8 bucks next year. But if you sell wholesale @ 2 bucks a pound this year you will be within pennies of 2 bucks next year. Makes a difference on capital investments for business plans.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

tommyt said:


> I would like it to be 8



Then you must make it so, my Son. Someone has to be first, the Leader, on point.
Create your own reality. Get out in front. Blaze the trail.

Last March I got a new contract/agreement to pollinate blueberries. The going rate had been $65.00 for quite some time. I asked for $75.00 and got it no problem. What if I had asked for $85.00. I'll never know.

"Ya gotta be bold, ya gotta be wiser, all I know, all I know, is, Love will save the day." Whatever that has to do w/ anything.

Ya gotta be bold. Life is not for the timid, the faint of heart. Gotta go.


----------



## Cessna180 (Jan 31, 2009)

I sell all my honey about 600 pounds last year at 10.00 a one pound plastic squeeze.
One pound honey is almost 12 OZ.
Please don't give it away folks. The product we have is great and worth it.
People love to get it and it takes a lot of time to get.
It's American Made not forom China and people want that these days. 
Be proud of what you have and charge accordingly.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Here in Branson I sell 
1/2 pint jar 10oz 5.00
1 pint 24oz 9.00
1 qt 44oz 16.00
I have 1/2 pints in some gift shops that I sell to them for 4.00 and they sell for 8.00


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

I agree with Cessna, I can't believe the low prices some of u are getting, if some of u were near me, I would buy from u and resell it. If I can't get $10 per pound, then the masses won't get honey, but I have no problem getting $10 or more per pound.


----------



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

If I could get $10 a pound for my honey I'd quit my day job!! (rhetorically, since I am already retired, lol).

But seriously, I cannot believe the prices some of you are getting.

I package and sell all of my honey direct to the consumer, and I can still only get $3.75/pound for it. Fortunately I get killer deals on jars ( I only pack in glass), so that helps keep my cost down on packaging or I wouldn't make any $$$ at all.

Every year I try to raise my prices, and I see sales drop off until I change back to the lower prices. Of course, having said that, I should add that we are in one of the poorest counties in our state and times are tough for a lot of people. 

This year, my prices are as follows:

1 lb. $3.75
1.5 lb (pint jar) $5.50
2 lb. queenline $7.50
3 lb. (quart jar) $11.25
4 lb queenline $15.00

I do sell some pints at an antique mall where I have a booth, and there I get $6/pint (1.5 lb). I originally had them at $7 and sold two jars in two months. sigh. When I dropped the price to $6 I started selling quite a bit of it.


----------



## GA-BEE (Jan 20, 2004)

I sell mostly pint and quart jars. Pints I am getting $9.00 and for quarts I get $16.00. Last year it was $8.00 pint and $15.00 qt. I sell out every year quickly.


----------



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

I need to move.


----------



## Gibbus (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm keeping with the average around here, which is about:
$5 - 1lb plastic
$12 - quart
$18 - 4lb Qline
$48 - gallon


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

casinoken said:


> but I have no problem getting $10 or more per pound.


If you keep telling people you buy and resell it you won't get 10 bucks anymore. People want to know where the honey came from at that price.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

casinoken said:


> snip
> 
> if some of u were near me, I would buy from u and resell it.





Acebird said:


> If you keep telling people you buy and resell it you won't get 10 bucks anymore. People want to know where the honey came from at that price.


Casinoken said "if"... my understanding is that he does not resell honey.

Disclosing the source of a resold honey would be the honest thing to do IF one was reselling...


----------



## garyk1398 (Jan 25, 2011)

1 1/2 lb plastic = $10
1 lb plastic = $8
12 oz plastic = $5
2 oz. bear = $2.50 

Can't keep it on the shelf!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Acebird said:


> If you keep telling people you buy and resell it you won't get 10 bucks anymore. People want to know where the honey came from at that price.


I disagree.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I disagree also when I show people that it is RAW HONEY that they really want and not just local they understand, so I can sell orange blossom from CA or whatever from where ever and they still get the real deal.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Many of my customers want local honey. They want it unheated and unfiltered (raw). They want to see the person who 'produces' it. I sell a variety of sizes. My lowest markup is a pint for $9. Keep in mind that I have about $.50 in a jar and cap and around $.15 in labels plus that price includes sales tax of about $.60. I've weighed the honey in a pint jar and it typically comes in around 22oz. So....that comes to around $7.75 for 22oz of honey...which if my math works...about $5.63/lb.


----------



## feltze (May 15, 2010)

rtoney said:


> ...RAW HONEY that they really want ...



I'm not sure what "raw honey" is. Is there a definition? I have people come ask at the farmers mkt, I explain filtration and pasturization vs straining but it's all still honey. Mine btw is simply strained and not filtered or heated in any way. 

We are getting the following at the local farmers mkt, with only occasional price discussions about "other non local brands":
1/2 Pt - $5
Pint - $8
Qt - $15
60lb bucket $3.50/lb

Local markets have some out of state honey (non-national brand) on the shelf for $9-10 qt, side by side with local honey for higher prices.
Sams club still carrying Sue Bee at $13.63 (last I checked) for 5 lb containers


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

$10 per pound here, no wholesale.


----------



## kenr (Sep 25, 2005)

$5 a Lb no matter size also have some old timers selling comb honey $8 a quart hard to compete with that.


----------



## BoiseBeekeeper (May 10, 2012)

Clairesmom said:


> I do sell some pints at an antique mall where I have a booth, and there I get $6/pint (1.5 lb). I originally had them at $7 and sold two jars in two months. sigh. When I dropped the price to $6 I started selling quite a bit of it.


Try $6.99


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Sharpbees said:


> 1 lb plastic.........$8.00


I'd sure like to get that price. I get 7 $ a kilogram and I still don't get many buyers, though I don't promote.


Nathan

P.S. I would sell 375 ml glass bears for 3.50 $ (that was another beekeepers advice)


----------



## ChrisH (Apr 25, 2012)

Dan, where do you get your jars from?


----------



## tct1w (Jun 6, 2008)

After several years of trying to sell different sizes,keeping up with different containers,getting prices screwed up and so on and so forth. this is it
18.00 qt tulip poplar
20.00 qt sourwood(if I get any)
Probably stay the same next year. I still think this is cheap. Nobody grumbles too loud. If they do,they dont get it. Im like the "Soup Nazi" on Seinfield. No honey for you. Someone else will buy it. I sell out EVERY YEAR!!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I only sell in one pound jars and get $10 each.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

ChrisH said:


> Dan, where do you get your jars from?


I get mine from SouthPak in Greenville, SC. I believe they also have a warehouse in Kennesaw but from here I much prefer the drive to Greenville......they're about the same distance.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I want to get more assertive and increase my prices. I'm almost out of spring honey and I think my price has alot to do with it. I'd rather sell for more and have it last until the next harvest in fall. 

Mason pint $7.
Before coming to Beesource I'd read online that a pint of honey weighs 24 oz and that's what I was telling my customers. I fill it very close to the top. I need to get an accurate weight on how I fill the jar. 

Mason quart $14

12 oz plastic $3.50 to co-workers and friends, $4.50 to anyone else. 
8 oz $250 " and $3.50 "

Is anyone selling comb boxes, how much? 
I sell comb just to one customer so far. In economy container, $5. Wholefoods gets $15 for 12oz.

I spend 30 cents on labels and my average for jars is about 70 cents.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

KQ6AR said:


> $10 per pound here, no wholesale.


Dan, 

How are you selling your honey? I get $8 a pound wholesale to markets and specialty stores.
They mark it up to $13 to $15 a pound.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I took mine to work and I sold all that I had for $15/quart (and one guy actually gave me $20 because he liked it so much). And they all want more. There are other beekeepers there that are selling theirs at about $12/quart, but I told them the price of jars went up so they should consider $15 and I think they are going to. Of course, I'm not a big-time beekeeper, just a 15 to 30 quart at a time guy. I did notice some quarts at a convenience store here for $12.50/quart.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

We get 5.00 a lb, could probably do more, but hate sales...... Hey whats everybody getting for cut comb?? First year selling it and haven't priced any yet, but cot a cpl supers worth in the freezer


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

gmcharlie said:


> could probably do more, but hate sales......


I think this is true for many of us. I do a Saturday farmer's market. I don't like 'cold call' type sales but it is different at the market. You put your honey on display and people come up to talk about it, honey in general, bees and all sorts of stuff. No push, no hype. I think a lot of people today want to meet and get a sense of the farmers that produce what they eat. And many are willing to pay a premium to find a trustworthy source of food for their family. Its a lot of work but fun too....and in my opinion doesn't feel like 'sales'.


----------



## krad1964 (Jun 4, 2011)

My first year of selling honey....

1 lb glass jars - $8
2 lb glass jars - $15


----------



## Cessna180 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello again,
Just had to add that you should read or check out that a pound of honey is NOT a 16oz. jar. A pound of honey is 11.85 oz. Give or take moisture content. Jars are easy but very unprofitable. An upside down squeeze bottle is very convinent for the customer. They get the product they want an very little mess. Hence they use more! 
At 10.00 a pound I figure I almost break even.
A pint jar is one and a half pounds. Some of you guys are really giving this commodity away. Don't forget the cost of sugar water, other feed, and varoa control time spent in the business/hobbie. GAS to the bee yard.
You should check state regs on taxes. If your a farmer you dont pay or charge taxes.
Be proud of what you have and make some money at it at the same time. It's more fun and your wife will be happier.
Good luck.
Mike


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I've been selling
5gallons $150
1gallon $35
3lbs $10
1 lb $5
cut comb squares $5


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Just came from a local health food store.
Owens Farms, New Hartford selling retail- raw unheated honey 6 bucks for 1 1/2 pounds, looks to be creamed or crystallized.


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

Sharpbees said:


> 1 lb muth jars....$12.00
> 1 lb plastic.........$8.00
> 12 oz plastic squeeze....$6.00
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

Cessna180 said:


> Hello again,
> Just had to add that you should read or check out that a pound of honey is NOT a 16oz. jar. A pound of honey is 11.85 oz. Give or take moisture content. Jars are easy but very unprofitable. Mike


Mike - In Kentucky, if they pour your honey out of a jar and your label is marked 1lb, it better weight 16oz. What the honey in does not matter to the commonwealth.....


----------



## bees4lifeapiary (Jun 29, 2012)

I am shocked fellow bee peeps.The bees work very hard for every ounce of honey you get,I am sure if you research yone bee in its life time makes a 1/4 teaspoon of honey and I think thier work is more valuable than alot of you are selling it for.We have to maintain a standard price or none of us can know what we can expect after each harvest if others sell honey like its not a unique product.We have to maintain a standard of price or with every bee keeper that decides to seel it at 1/2 price hurts us all.I understand if you do not do it for a living your not as worried about the price,but its not just you in the picture and anyway you should want a great price for your product,your bees work hard for it.I personally am trying to build a buisness to live off the bees and others selling product,well really practically giving it away doesnt hl[ their fellow bee keepers,it harms them because its harder to ask their price if other sell it for 1/2 of that.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

New KY I talked to several other beeks at the regional meetings, i.e. bee schools.stae beekeepers meetins and such. Had several tell me that they were slling out at $10/lb with no prolem so I raised my prices to the current levels, At $5/lb your cheaper than the retail stores around here that sell a mixture of whatever and from who knows where. Your LOCAL honey is worth so much more than that. Contary to public opinion keeping bees is hard back breaking work that requires knowlege and commitment in order to succeed in just keeping our hives alive. I had a hard time raising prices until a fellow beek explained it like this " would you spend your own money to throw hay all day for someone else or go to work for less than minimum wage? We as beekeepers whether hobbyist or commmercial deserve to be compensated for what we do. The public around us already benefit from the free pollination we provide just by increasing the number of pollinators visiting their gardens and fields. Personally, I think even $10/lb is cheap considering what we put into it.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Johng...You are underselling yourself. I know of a beek in your area selling several thousand lbs at 10 per lb. Here In KY I sell alot to stores wholesale but have one beekeeper selling wholesale driving 80 miles for 2.25.. after paying for his jar he is getting less than barrell price in semi load lots not counting gas to deliver. Also a Tennessee packer selling cheap labeling as Tennessee honey but I suspect has a good amount of adulteration. Has cut into south KY and tn markets. Two years ago qts were 65 a case and qts sourwood 67.00 a case. Needless to say was no sourwood in the jar! I sell for 7 lb, 12 2 lb, 14 qt, 45 gallon and 150 5 gal. and 5 gal going up 15. at festivals 1 dollar lb higher. We have 1,000 hives and sell it all so if you are a small beek you should get 9 or 10 a pound.


----------



## mleck (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the information and discussion. I have decided I am selling for $8 lb for a pound or larger bottles. $7 12oz bottle, $3 2 oz bottle.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

Ky New beekeper is right about the weight issue. That is a federal guideline if you say it weighs a pound net wt. it had better weigh 16 oz without the container. I worked for a small food manufacturer here and the USDA checked some of our packages in a store in CA, some of them were underweight by less thn an ounce, we had a stop put on sales of that product and had to o a recall. I also found out that our company could have been fined $1000/package. The overall weight of the cases were right but the individual packages were off. we had shipped 500 cases 40/ case the fine would have come to $40000/case according to the owner,luckily none had left he store before it was caught so they were lienient and allowed the recall.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Cessna180 said:


> If your a farmer you dont pay or charge taxes.


If you run a business in GA (and I suspect in most states) you had better collect sales tax. When I sell retail I include it in the price, report and pay it quarterly to the state.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

KY doesn't charge a sales tax on food items


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

$8 for 16 oz plastic jar, $6 for 8oz, $4 for 6 oz and $2 for 2 oz baby bear.


----------



## Lazy W (Apr 14, 2012)

Here in Mississippi honey and honey bees are exempt from state sales tax.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Saying a person selling honey at 1/2 price is hurting the person selling it for more is like saying that every brother in law that fixes something in a home for free is hurting contractors. It does not really hold up.
First of all the small time low priced seller has a small amount f honey to sell anyway. So at worst the problem they do cause is limited. Second some portion of their honey is sold to a market that will only pay that price so they where never potential customers of the higher priced producer anyway. In fact they may be creating new honey consumers along the way that will eventually buy the higher priced product.
Many people do what they do and then give it away. Truth is it does not put a dent in the market for those that are working to make a profit.
The idea that a casual low priced producer can threaten a business interest is basically a claim that your business is so fragile someone can put you out of business with a casual and unintentional effort. I think I would be looking for a more stable business to be in.

I have bought low priced products in bulk and then resold them at cost. reducing the price to the end user by as much as 75%. IN that effort I was accused of trying to put suppliers out of business. Truth I could not put a supplier out of business if I wanted to. their competition is already trying to do that. If I could I woudl own that particular market. With that thought I would suggest you not worry about the person selling cheap. I would worry about the guy right down the way charging a good price that does have you in his cross hairs.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

For better or worse, I charge $10 dollars for an 8oz mason jar (the short, fat candlemaking jars) of raw, strained honey. I have a waiting list of customers. No need for marketing. Though this year I made more bees than honey.


----------



## Gibbus (Apr 22, 2009)

To add to Daniel Y's statement (and as we all go around touting) bees are local, and that includes pricing. Since $5/lb is about the going price around here, I wont sell much, or have many returners if I do, at $9/lb.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

My biggest markup, just to carry this out to a more foolish level, I also sell 2oz hexagonal jars of honey. Jar and lid $.34. Label $.05 tax $.14. Packaging + tax total $.53. They sell for $2. That works out to $1.47 for 2 ounces of honey. $1.47 x 8 = $11.76/lb.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

What is your labor worth? How do you know if you wouldn't make out better selling wholesale at 2 bucks a pound?


----------



## Sully1882 (Jul 18, 2011)

This is my first year to collect honey and I got four cases of the 9 oz hexagonal jars at Mann Lake. I'm curious what they weight with and without honey. Anyone else selling these? If so, how much?

Sully


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Acebird said:


> What is your labor worth? How do you know if you wouldn't make out better selling wholesale at 2 bucks a pound?


I'm not sure if you are talking to me Ace, but if so, trust me....I know how much time is put into producing, selling and I know what my time is worth...to me. 
And at this point I sell about 70% retail and 30% wholesale. I've had a number of requests this year for additional wholesale accounts. I've declared a moratorium on new wholesale customers. I'm already pushing the limit of my expected production this year....and retail is well worth the extra time for me.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

beemandan said:


> I'm not sure if you are talking to me Ace,


Yeah, I was. Have you hit that 20K mark yet? I am undecided if my next passion is going to be a nurse or a beekeeper.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Acebird said:


> Just came from a local health food store.
> Owens Farms, New Hartford selling retail- raw unheated honey 6 bucks for 1 1/2 pounds, looks to be creamed or crystallized.


I bet if I call Rich and ask him he isn't getting $6.00, the store is. The way you put it makes it look like Owens Farms is getting $6.00 fo 1.5lbs honey.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

beemandan said:


> If you run a business in GA (and I suspect in most states) you had better collect sales tax. When I sell retail I include it in the price, report and pay it quarterly to the state.


In NY food is not a taxable item.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Acebird said:


> I am undecided if my next passion is going to be a nurse or a beekeeper.


I hope you decide on beekeeper.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> I bet if I call Rich and ask him he isn't getting $6.00, the store is.


Didn't I say that? "just came from a local health food store ... selling retail". It is his brand of honey and I just read the label for everyone. Didn't mean to confuse anyone.


> I hope you decide on beekeeper.


I don't know, I am already familiar with most of the equipment. Nah, I am not really motivated to do either. It is too easy to cash rent checks for now. I think I will just wait until I can find another dump that I can turn into the Taj Mahal. Almost found one in Brookfield but the bones were rotten.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Im going to try and get $10 a pound for my Livermore honey. Shouldnt be much of a problem I suppose as I have a mother-in-law with connections!! Not to mention it is true "local" honey as there are not to many beekeepers in town!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Acebird said:


> Yeah, I was. Have you hit that 20K mark yet?


20K of what? Money? An attempt to insult me or is it some indecipherable humor?


Acebird said:


> I am undecided if my next passion is going to be a nurse or a beekeeper.


??? I'm thinking that you've found your passion already....obsessive/compulsive posting on Beesource.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> In NY food is not a taxable item.


Technically...in GA it isn't taxed by the state either but the counties continue to require it and it it collected on their behalf by the state. For example, in Clarke County (Athens) general merchandise is taxed at 7%. 4% for the state and 3% for Clarke County. Food, including honey is taxed at 3% and that is paid, in my case quarterly, to the state and they pass it on to the county.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Very interesting.


----------



## feltze (May 15, 2010)

Acebird said:


> What is your labor worth? How do you know if you wouldn't make out better selling wholesale at 2 bucks a pound?


Unsold inventory of high value is or may not be as equitable as selling all your inventory for a lower price so you can utilize your capital gain. My personal view is based in time and effort to sell wholesale vs retail. If your interested in holding and marketing retail then you charge the retail price which takes longer and incorporates more time and materials. Where as wholesale is a lower price but you can easily move your inventory and at a fair price normally.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

feltze said:


> Unsold inventory of high value is or may not be as equitable as selling all your inventory for a lower price so you can utilize your capital gain.


Or it may be more 'equitable' if the delayed return is sufficiently high. Ask any successful retailer. Way too many variables to make any absolute statements.


----------



## feltze (May 15, 2010)

Hence my comment



feltze said:


> value is or may not be as equitable.





> may be more 'equitable' if the delayed return is sufficiently high


 very true, but as in all buisness there is a trade off. cost of labor, manufacturing, feed, packaging, wharehousing, delivery. Business needs (eg cashflow) 

Beeman, you are correct "too many variables to make absolute statements" Every operation is different, goals different, equipment differences, inventory sizes... etc. 

I have found in small business that there is a "bubble" a "profit bubble" in which many hobbiests and family business thrive in which there are no employees, very low overhead, and direct market their wares at high but saleable prices. The lowest inventory and investments for the highest return. 

BUT as any larger operator could attest, growing a larger business often requires moving greater inventory (or services) to account for cost of larger capacity equipment, trucks, employees, employee training, insurance, etc. Retail at the larger operation often cannot consume the inventory so wholesaling larger quantities for a lower laber and container cost becomes effective. THEN achieving desired profits may require growing the business to accomodate larger throughput as you are retaining less cash per volume of (work or product)

Beeman, did I say I agree with ya? I do.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I’ll try to keep this short but it is a bit complex.
In my opinion there are several business models and variants for beekeepers who produce honey.

There are the ‘big boys’ with thousands of hives and a number of employees who produce huge volumes of honey and sell it wholesale in drums.

Intermediate sized producers/packers who keep hundreds of hives and wholesale most of their honey but instead of selling by the drum, bottle and sell directly to retailers. Business folks would refer to the bottling/labeling as ‘value added’. I expect that Mark sqkcrk fits this category.

Then there are smaller sized producers/packers/retailers…which is where I fit in. Where I live, during a good season hives will average 60lbs of honey. Most of the ‘big boys’ are in areas that hives typically produce twice (or more) that. If I attempted be a producer, my costs per hive would be the same as the big boys but my production would be half. I’d be a fool to try. Instead, I add value twice. I bottle/label and I give my customers the ability to know the producer and, in these times of food safety concerns, hopefully someone they find trustworthy.

Each of these, with the proper plan, can be successful. Different risk. Different scales of cash flow. Different profit levels. Nothing wrong with any of them. There is no ‘one size fits all’ in beekeeping.


----------



## feltze (May 15, 2010)

concur


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

beemandan said:


> or is it some indecipherable humor?


Definitely humor.


----------



## Edcrosbys (Oct 26, 2010)

In mason jars:
(0.75 lbs) 1/2 pint jar 5.00
(1.5 lbs) 1 pint 8.00
(3 lbs) 1 qt 16.00

I have no problems selling out.


----------



## AJ Boss (May 30, 2012)

Here it's sold in 750ml bottles between US$ 30-35 a pop!!

Sorry we can't import!


----------



## btmurph (Aug 7, 2011)

beemandan said:


> Technically...in GA it isn't taxed by the state either but the counties continue to require it and it it collected on their behalf by the state. For example, in Clarke County (Athens) general merchandise is taxed at 7%. 4% for the state and 3% for Clarke County. Food, including honey is taxed at 3% and that is paid, in my case quarterly, to the state and they pass it on to the county.


My understanding is in California raw food isn't taxable but prepared food is... funny how states differ on things


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

btmurph said:


> My understanding is in California raw food isn't taxable but prepared food is... funny how states differ on things


It is pretty tangled up all right. In GA....food at the grocery store...no state tax. Go to a restaurant and 4% to the state. Probably the same idea in CA.


----------



## xcugat (Mar 4, 2008)

10 dollars/LB New York


----------



## merdoc (May 4, 2010)

Im glad this topic came up anybody in sga selling 16oz glass also 8oz 32oz gallberry.The honey is verry good going to sell roadside.16oz glass around here between 4.00-5.00.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Why so low?


----------



## mleck (Sep 10, 2010)

Post you information here. this is a very good idea

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmHro5uN0r38dEh2R3dnQ1czYTlUZ1ZPZkZGZllGX1E#gid=0


----------



## Davebcrzy (Mar 12, 2011)

My honey sells for
1 pint jar, $8.00
Quart jar, $16.00
1 lb muth Jars $10.00

I have no trouble selling all my honey. If my scales are correct the pint jar holds 22 oz. of honey


----------



## A10fuelfxr (Nov 23, 2011)

3/4 lb bears 5.00
1 lb 7.00
2 lb 12.00
3 lb 15.00


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

mleck said:


> Post you information here. this is a very good idea
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmHro5uN0r38dEh2R3dnQ1czYTlUZ1ZPZkZGZllGX1E#gid=0


You need headings on the table. What is column d and e?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Wholesale prices from Squeak Creek Honey Company starting Sept. 2012, by the case for local direct store delivery:
8 oz jars $2.50 each $30.00/case
12 oz Honeybears $3.25 each $39.00/cs
1lb jars and 1 lb No Drip containers $4.50 each $54.00/cs
2lb jars $8.00 each $96.00/cs
5lb jars $19.00each $114.00/cs
RAW 1lb jars $6.00each $72.00/cs
Miniframe combs $7.50 each
5 gallon Totes $210.00 each

Deliverys beyond 50 miles from home at higher prices.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> Miniframe combs $7.50 each.


Mark,

What are the Miniframe combs?

Tom


----------



## hugbeeman (May 21, 2011)

I've made a google document to make this easier to normalize across volume/weight. Here is the link (please leave the headers as they are): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmHro5uN0r38dEh2R3dnQ1czYTlUZ1ZPZkZGZllGX1E#gid=0


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

They are combs made in frames that are in medium depth supers w/ dividers making each frame onethird the length of a normal frame. The frames are home made w/ a narrow strip of foundation as a starter strip.

Once the combs are drawnout, filled, and capped by the bees the frames are removed from the hive and packaged in a plastic deli clamshell.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Just a reminder: Honey is sold by weight, not volume. There is a difference between ounces and fluid ounces.


----------

